# discounts on new motorhomes?????



## ethnatkev (May 14, 2009)

hello, I just wanted some tips on buying a new motorhome, if anyone has done this before, here are my questions, 

up to what percentage of reduction in price is acceptable to ask for without sounding cheeky, would you say 10% off the new price or more or less? I don't want to offend the dealer but would like to get off as much as possible.
and also, should I haggle on the price and then ask for freebies or all at the same time? 
and is it normal to get extras chucked in when you buy new or is that not a normal procedure?
sorry for so many question, thankyou and any replies would be greatfully appreciated, thanks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Start by asking for a huge discount as there are going to be many unsold vans at the end of the season. Plenty of 08 models about. You will probably not get discount you ask for but it is easier to lower than higher 
the discount you feel is ok
Shop around. do not buy a van purely on the discount offered, make sure that the whole van is right for you.

Look at some recent used models, some have really low mileages and you save a fair bit of brass.

If going for new fiat based van check for reverse judder , well documented in mhfacts 

Best of luck

Dave P


----------



## ethnatkev (May 14, 2009)

hello thanks for that fast reply,
when you say a huge discount, what would you ask for on, for example, a £30.000 motorhome, brand new?
this is just an example figure so I can work out roughly what to ask for when I decide on the one I want to purchase
and would you then also ask for freebies, sorry to ask so many questions, but do not want to buy and then feel I could have done more,
thankyou


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

ethnatkev said:


> hello thanks for that fast reply,
> when you say a huge discount, what would you ask for on, for example, a £30.000 motorhome, brand new?
> this is just an example figure so I can work out roughly what to ask for when I decide on the one I want to purchase
> and would you then also ask for freebies, sorry to ask so many questions, but do not want to buy and then feel I could have done more,
> thankyou


You'll always feel as if you could have done more.
If they _give_ you one, you'll that you should have asked for two !


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Have a figure in mind say 15 % discount. If you are offered 10% it may be a good deal, or start scratching your head, stand up and ask a simple question, give me your lowest figure you have only one chance to secure my order today. You may be stuck at 10 % but it is better than nothing.
Great if you have no part ex.
It once took me 6 hours to buy a car. The sales man said are you going to lose the purchase of this lovelly car. My answer was are you going to lose the sale of this lovelly car and let me walk.
deal done extra £500 saved.
Do not be embarrassed it is your cash.If it is to be on finance the dealer will receive comission on that.

Cheers 
Dave p


----------



## ethnatkev (May 14, 2009)

thanks for that, could do with someone like you to haggle for me! 

what has put me off is we went to a dealer and liked a 2008 motorhome, when we put an offer in, which was 30.000 for the vehicle, and we offered 28000, he said,

"well we might as well end the conversation here and now then" 

and to be honest he made us feel like we were being really cheeky and going in too low, 
he wasn't having none of it and more or less told us to go and find one elewhere,
the thing is we were prepared to up the price and we told him we would be buying all the extras off him, but he didn't even come back with a counter offer!
he was quite arrogant and stubborn, so it has sort of knocked our confidence a bit, (won't mention what dealer it is although I would love to as he really wound us up) still will try to see if we have more luck next time, thanksfor your reply.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

You can always come and have a chat to us! No promises but we are certainly not arrogant.

Peter


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

It may not be relevant to a UK purchase, but at Dusseldorf I had no problem getting 10-12% off all the big marques without haggling. I reckoned 20% was not out of the question on some models reaching the end of their production run.

The important thing is not to have your mind made up as to what you want to have before starting haggling. You must have the 'Exit' door as your final bid - salesmen can spot the pre-committed buyer before they have even stepped out of their car.

Good luck.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy

P.S. My son-in-law is Turkish Cypriot and I reckon he can out haggle anyone - I might try hiring him out......


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

He is obviously very well off and doesn't need to sell his vehicles - don't forget as soon as you drive a new vehicle of the forecourt you lose the 17% (or is it now 15%) VAT it really is worth looking for a good used model, we have had two - in the first case we got more in part exchange for it than we paid for it. The second one was just 6 months old 3000 miles and about £12,000 less than a new one - great value.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can always come and have a chat to us! No promises but we are certainly not arrogant.
> 
> Peter


We came and have to say that we didn't feel too welcome or that any sort of deal other than the initial basic deal would be entertained. First time we have ever requested figures without being asked any personal details or more than make, model and mileage of our van.
Whilst I would not go back to our last dealer, they do show more interest when you ask about pricing.
Gerry


----------



## ethnatkev (May 14, 2009)

from the last reply, and my last disaster, I sort of get the feeling that the dealers don't really like to budge much on the initial price. maybe I should not go for new and look for a seconhand newish one from a private seller, as they obviously do not have the staff, premises etc to cover costs on... but I sort of trust a dealer a bit more as you have some sort of comeback if things do go wrong, I will try a couple more to see how I get on, thanks for the replies


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Dealers are really struggling to sell new motorhomes at the moment.
Look around until you find the van you want at a dealers. Don,t mention part exchange, just talk cash purchase and whatever first inducement they offer just laugh! At the moment you should expect to end up with 12% off the screen price for a cash purchase. Before you shake the dealers hand just remind him for that price he has to include the wind out awning, a SOG, 3 years warranty, servicing and habitation checks and an additional Leisure battery - then he can have a deal. If they won,t play leave them your phone number / business card so they can phone you having thought about it. It took one dealer 2 weeks to reconsider for a friend but eventually they came round as the "stock" was costing them money.

Dealers are currently making more money out of nearly new vans.

C.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

ethnatkev said:


> hello, I just wanted some tips on buying a new motorhome, if anyone has done this before, here are my questions,
> 
> up to what percentage of reduction in price is acceptable to ask for without sounding cheeky, would you say 10% off the new price or more or less? I don't want to offend the dealer but would like to get off as much as possible.
> and also, should I haggle on the price and then ask for freebies or all at the same time?
> ...


haggle like crazy & be brazen enough to walk away

done properly you'll get a massive discount so dont be shy

if you give me £200 for every £1000 I get off his original price, I'll haggle for you.........................


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> Dealers are really struggling to sell new motorhomes at the moment.


I went into Alan Kerr's today ( I know, I know) and according to him (
and seperately his Sales Manager) they sold 49 motorhomes last month.

Don't know how many were new but he has several 2 and 3 year old vans presumably changed for new ones.

Remember this is a one town dealer, though he has 2 locations about a mile apart.

Paul


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> Dealers are really struggling to sell new motorhomes at the moment.
> Look around until you find the van you want at a dealers. Don,t mention part exchange, just talk cash purchase and whatever first inducement they offer just laugh! At the moment you should expect to end up with 12% off the screen price for a cash purchase. Before you shake the dealers hand just remind him for that price he has to include the wind out awning, a So g, 3 years warranty, servicing and habitation checks and an additional Leisure battery - then he can have a deal. If they won,t play leave them your phone number / business card so they can phone you having thought about it. It took one dealer 2 weeks to reconsider for a friend but eventually they came round as the "stock" was costing them money.
> Dealers are currently making more money out of nearly new vans.
> C.


Dear Clive,

Any dealer doing a deal like that will not be around for much longer and where is the after sales service and habitations coming from then?

To clarify your comment about struggling with new vans............ not at Johns Cross!

Peter


----------



## ethnatkev (May 14, 2009)

I am even more confused now than when I started off! everyone says haggle but the dealers say no chance, WHO DO I LISTEN TO???? do you haggle or not???? 
please help, thanks


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

My personal view is that it is better to buy at one of the big shows if the decision does not have to be instant.

There you have a large selection of dealers and manufacturers and if you know what you want you can do the rounds. Two days at the show, the first for investigation, sussing out, getting prices or price to change etc.

Go home, sleep on it and decide on the second day.

NEC is best of course - Huge choice.

(Sorry Peter)

Paul


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

> At the moment you should expect to end up with 12% off the screen price for a cash purchase. Before you shake the dealers hand just remind him for that price he has to include the wind out awning, a Sog, 3 years warranty, servicing and habitation checks and an additional Leisure battery - then he can have a deal.


Thats interesting because thats almost exactly the deal we got. We got £5000 off a £39000 list price and then got a Cobra alarm, reversing sensors and cycle rack included (value > £1000)

Peter


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Peter, 
Good luck with the business,you sound like you are bucking the trend. 
The business I am still in (now very part time as a consultant) has been discounting industrial vehicles by as much as 60% off, less than half price. 
Some MH distributors of European vans even use an exchange rate of 1.25 for starters - then offer 10% off. 
So I guess the message is haggle hard, know how much you are prepared to pay and be prepared to walk away. 

The other suggestion is to make sure that any promises made by the charming salesman and special requirements agreed are clearly written on the contract. 

It worked for us! 

But you should always get a better deal on stock vehicles as its their (or their banks) money tied up. 
c.


----------



## ethnatkev (May 14, 2009)

thanks for that, I think I will try one of the shows, but do you stand any chance of getting a better deal? as according to clive you should get all the above, but then the dealer is saying no one would do a deal like that, 

I don't want something for nothing, but I would like a good deal without offending the dealer. When I purchased my new car I got around 10% off and a new dvd player, maybe for motorhomes
the profit margin is lower for the dealers.

I think being in the motorhome trade sounds like a good trade to be in a recession as they seem to be the only trade not having to offer better deals, 
maybe I should take it up as a business and keep one for myself in the process!!! it would save me all the hassle of looking for one, thankyou for all your replies but I am now getting a real headache over looking for this motorhome, I think I will go to a show and have a look there, thanks again


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I would say that if you are looking for something very specific you will be lucky to get much off. Especially if it needs to be ordered.

If however you are prepared to be flexible and have a few alternatives, do some research on the net and phone around before you go in the dealers.

If they dont match or better your best price you can then decide what price you place on dealer loyalty. Personally I value it at £0.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Perhaps we would haggle less if dealers ran an open book so we can see what they pay for the motorhomes, show their overheads etc. But perhaps we might just think we could run their businesses more efficiently.

C.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I purchased the Bolero 680fb at the NEC in Feb, very good deal,extras included ,cat 1 alarm,bike rack, vogue pack,microwave.
The deals are there,just pick the right moment.
If you are buying a new Swift for example,check their Price list on the net. some dealers are asking £1000 over the rrp.


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

We got our deal at the NEC show and it was on a stock vehicle. We narrowed our shortlist down to 2 vehicles with similar list prices. 

One company wouldnt budge an inch on price. The other gave us the discount and got the deal. We got a stock vehicle with the level of spec we were looking for.

We did a lot of to-ing and fro-ing between the two stands and didn't actually close the deal until a few days later over the phone.

We are very happy with our choice and think we got a good deal.

The company we eventually bought from was Marquis who I know have had a bit of stick on these forums. We were very happy with them however and would buy from them again (given the right deal!).  

Peter


----------



## ethnatkev (May 14, 2009)

thanks everyone for being so helpful, 

I have read on here there is a show on this weekend, I think I will head down there and have a look, 
it sounds like there are definetely deals to be had, I will take all your comments on board and I suppose all I can do is try and go for the one who offers the best deal.

It sounds like a deal similar to Clive's deal is a possibility after all! 
thanks to you all


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Swift Motorhomes price list Bolero 680fb £43,369.36

JMC price list " " £44,635

The show is the best place to buy,not far to walk to the next dealer.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ethnatkev said:


> I have read on here there is a show on this weekend, I think I will head down there and have a look, it sounds like there are definetely deals to be had,


Not half! 8O

Nearly £10,000 off some continental vans. 8O :lol:

Apparently about 40 were bought as a job lot after an order was cancelled, and they are "_priced for a quick sale_" as they say! :wink: :lol:

If they tick your boxes, get in there quick!!

Dave 

P.S. Sorry to be vague, but we are not interested in fixed beds (and they all had them, or were too big) so I didn't take much notice. Couldn't fail to double-take the discount offers though!! 8O 8O


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Possibly this one here ?

Regards,
John


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Is anyone who posted having had good deals prepared to give Ethnatkev a rough % discount they achieved?

I think thats what he originally asked.


----------



## LazyRover (Apr 13, 2008)

Consider purchasing THIS book.

You will certainly save yourself a lot more than the cover price 

Read the reviews on the USA SITE


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

lifestyle said:


> Swift Motorhomes price list Bolero 680fb £43,369.36
> 
> JMC price list " " £44,635
> 
> The show is the best place to buy,not far to walk to the next dealer.


Sorry but that is now the Swift *current retail price.* your information is out of date.

http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/motorhomes/swift/bolero/prices

Peter


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Swift Motorhomes price list Bolero 680fb £43,369.36
> ...


Peter.I stand corrected.
But come on,you have got some to play with.
Les

Les


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

No profit, no after sales, no jobs for my staff......................

Do you work for nothing or take a wage cut, you want good service, it has to be paid for somewhere.

Peter


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> Perhaps we would haggle less if dealers ran an open book so we can see what they pay for the motorhomes, show their overheads etc. But perhaps we might just think we could run their businesses more efficiently.
> 
> C.


Why on earth should we expect a business to declare it's cost structure before we buy their goods?
Do Tescos show that they paid 4p for the tin of beans that they sold to you for 19p? Of course not.
Whilst it is nice to get a discount, and there are some very good deals around, every penny that you save has to be paid for and that often means that someone at the dealership has to lose their job. Then you will complain about poor service because they sacked the backroom guy dealt who with aftersales, to pay for your discount.
Zero margin means zero salary.
Gerry


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> No profit, no after sales, no jobs for my staff......................
> 
> Do you work for nothing or take a wage cut, you want good service, it has to be paid for somewhere.
> 
> Peter


I totally agree - have you ever heard the saying

"Know the price of everything .... and the value of nothing" ?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The windscreen price is only the starting price anyway and you cannot expect a dealer to offer the highest discount in the first instance.
It depends on if a part exchange etc.
It is the dealers job to protect his margins and the buyers job to get the price down
The deal is struck when both of you are happy with the price.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Ive heard the saying 

'....supply and demand....' also. 

Have you ever tried to price a holiday, then realised you got the wrong dates and tried to reprice the same holiday when the kids are off school? 
The reason for the massive hike in price is given as supply and demand. 

If there are excess new vans/cars lying around EXPECT a deal or walk away. 

Do the car dealers give a flying fig about your lovely 4X4 value plummeting in value when you try to buy a new eco mini?


----------



## ethnatkev (May 14, 2009)

C.[/quote]
Why on earth should we expect a business to declare it's cost structure before we buy their goods?
Do Tescos show that they paid 4p for the tin of beans that they sold to you for 19p? Of course not.
Whilst it is nice to get a discount, and there are some very good deals around, every penny that you save has to be paid for and that often means that someone at the dealership has to lose their job. Then you will complain about poor service because they sacked the backroom guy dealt who with aftersales, to pay for your discount.
Zero margin means zero salary.
Gerry[/quote]

I totally agree with Gerry, I want to pay a fair price, this is why I am asking for peoples advice so I do not offend the dealer, so back to my initial question, 
what is an acceptable reduction in price without the dealer losing his profit? roughly even, I ask in percentages as it is easier to work out on any motorhome, thanks


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Ethnatkev,

I have only had 2 motorhomes, first was 18 months old and second was new but last years stock.

In both cases I got between 16% and 17% discount - on first van that was off sticker price, on second (new) van that was off list.

After price was negotiated, extras like alarm and towbar were added to 'seal' the deal. 

The dealer won't do a deal he can't afford. as long as you are cheeky with a smile, they won't mind.

As for aftersales, you only really find out after the sale! So paying list price on a promise of good aftersales service is problematic.

If you get a good discount, and aftersales service turns out to be poor, the money you have saved can be used to rectify problems elsewhere.

However

Just because a dealer sells you a van at a really low price doesn't absolve him from his responsibility to ensure that it's fit for purpose and of merchantable quality.

Yes the dealer has to make margin on a sale, but only he can know how much that needs to be for him to provide a reasonable level of aftersales service. It's therefore his problem if he sells a van too cheaply and has nothing left over to provide backup.

Hope this helps

David


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

There are deals to be had, I am quite happy to do a deal on a van that has been in stock for too long and we are fed up with looking at it.

There will be nothing wrong with the van, it is just waiting for the right buyer but we would be happy to move it on and go again with something else in its place. (We offer the same service and after sales.)

When I need to replace fleet cars on another business I own, I always go to the same dealership and say 'what you fed up with looking at'? if its suitable we do a mutually satisfying deal, pay the money and drive it away.

He has moved it on, I have a car at the right price, every ones happy.

Peter


----------



## ethnatkev (May 14, 2009)

GerryD said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I have to say I agree with you, I have been there and they expected me to go with their first offer and did not even try to renegotiate, I had to near enough lose my temper in order to get a very slight reduction on the deal. 
They were nice about it,but basically take my first offer or end up near enough arguing just for them to budge very slightly.

I do have to say, though I have been getting the feeling that the dealers are quite stubborn and would rather lose the business than try to come to a "mutual agreement" that both parties are happy with,

(it is not as if I am trying it on, I accepted their offer but just wanted some freebies, which they offered me, but I was expected to pay for them minus a bit off the price, so you can hardly class those as extra freebies when they want you to pay for them)

Business must be booming right now in the recession for the motorhoming industry, I think I may wait until winter and try to get one then,as I think there may be a mini boom going on right now because of summer and the heat wave due, so the dealers have the upper hand.

As far as some people are saying on here that they have got up to 17% discount on a new vehicle, please tell me where these places are! I am struggling to get 5% off the list price!
sorry to go on but this whole experience is very draining, I would love to buy one now, but I think this is the wrong time of year, thanks


----------



## lotusboy (May 3, 2009)

*Ask for a big discount ...*

I've just bought a brand new 2009 Swift Sundance (Lifestyle) 630L. I got more than 15% off the price and the following thrown in for free .. awning, microwave, roof rack and ladder, cycle rack, tv and tv aerial, starter pack, i.e. gas, level up blocks, chemicals, hose, etc.

With hindsight I could probably have gone in a little lower too.

Stick to your guns ...


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

> As far as some people are saying on here that they have got up to 17% discount on a new vehicle, please tell me where these places are! I am struggling to get 5% off the list price!
> sorry to go on but this whole experience is very draining, I would love to buy one now, but I think this is the wrong time of year, thanks


I think the problem is that discounts are often seasonal. The NEC show was in February which is conveniently placed for deals to be completed before the end of the financial year.

I believe that Peugeot were also offering discounts at that time which obviously made it easier for dealers to offer a discount on some vehicles.

We went to the NEC show intending to buy in March 2010 (when I retire) but the deals were so good that we decided to bring forward our purchase by 12 months. This discussion makes me think that we made the right decision. 

Peter


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

OK, in this months MMM: -

Geoff Cox, Denby, £6000 off a Tribute 550, £7000 off CI Mizar GTL Living

Motorhomes Scotland, Motherwell, £5500 off Swift Sundance 580PR 

All 2008 models.

There are deals there, you just need to look for them!

All the best hunting

D


----------



## ethnatkev (May 14, 2009)

I have to say, the best move I have made so far is to subscribe to this site as otherwise I would have purchased the first one I viewed!
Everyone is being so helpful.thanks

I will definetely stick to my guns or purchase elsewhere.
the last dealer made me feel like he was doing me the favour by selling me his motorhome!

I'll have to go by the honest opinions and feedack I have been receiving from the buyers point of view, and ignore the dealers tips for buying on this site!!!
it would be easier for me if this site was just a buyers forum as it makes it hard to get an honest opinion from a buyers point of view when big brother is watching if you know what I mean, no offence, but it's a big decision to make without the sales pressure, thankyou again


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ethnatkev

Suggest you include your home location in your details _(just approximate - security and all that 8O _) so that members may be able to recommend a good and trusted dealer close to your home.

For obvious reasons you want to buy as locally as possible, and if you happen to live near me I can give you one name in particular who is an excellent dealer.

Dave


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

I think it is okay for dealers to be Forum Members you get another prospective from them. Some may be lurking as normal members and not as Dealers. I say this as some do this on other Forums I visit. 

At least Peter is up-front with everyone.

Best of luck with your search, we will be doing some Pro-active searching for a MH at the back end of the year.


----------



## ethnatkev (May 14, 2009)

I think dealers have as much right as anyone else to be on the forum, it just makes it a little bit more confusing on who's opinion is an honest one or not. great site though

ps; with regards to location, any dealers within the south east area of uk would be great, but would be prepared to go further afield if necessary, thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ethnatkev said:


> ps; with regards to location, any dealers within the south east area of uk would be great, but would be prepared to go further afield if necessary, thanks


East Sussex 

Peter


----------



## lotusboy (May 3, 2009)

In my experience the salesman won't give you any indication of the price that they are prepared to accept unless they think you are deadly serious about buying. 

When we bought the approach I used was so tell the sales man that I was planning to buy a second hand (12 month old) motorhome in the next couple of days but that before I did I thought I'd shop around to see whether I could get a really good deal on a new one.

I told the dealer what make, model, options I wanted and said for the right price on a new one I'd do the deal there and then. 

Regardless of the list price being circa £41k I told the dealer that the second hand motor home that I was going to buy was £32k and that the maximum premium over and above that that I was prepared to pay for new one was £2k, i.e. a total of £34k ... and did they want my business.

Now of course they say no to start with and claim they'd lose money at that price but leave your contact details and walk away. We did and an hour later my phone rang. They still said that they couldn't do that price but that they could meet us half way. Stick to your guns and start asking for more options to be included. They'll get flustered, even angry. After 5 or 6 calls to the dealer that night (until about 8pm) we secured our new motorhome with plenty of options for £34k, the price of a second hand one. 

Good luck !!


----------



## ethnatkev (May 14, 2009)

thanks for the last reply, thats is good to know, can you come and do it for me??!!
We are deadly serious about buying, we used to own a vw camper, before we had children and loved every moment in it, but now with children the size, layout etc have to be right, (especially the seatbelts) 

We just need to find the right deal, we know exactly the layout we want, size, etc, and we would even settle for one a couple of years old, but it is hard to find an older one with the 6 seatbelts so it limits our options, it has to be on the newer side because of the seatbelts, otherwise I would buy an older one if the deal was right.

The last dealer I went to did not even give me the price there and then, he said, "tell me what extras you want and I will phone you later with a price" which I found quite a strange thing to do, 
He rang me with the offer and did not want to budge from that price, he said the extras come to "x" amount and added that to the total price! so he wasn't even giving me the extras for free! 
He knocked off 4% off the asking price and basically left it there and did not phone back, I had to ring him, so as you can see, I am rubbish at this, but I also think the dealer was being stubborn, 
I said yes to his offer, and asked if he could chuck in some freebies and he said no, he knocked off some money off the price of the freebies, (which were not free as I was paying for them!) all in all not a great deal. So I won't be bothering with that offer.

I will continue to look and maybe look into one a couple of years older also, so I have more choice of dealers. thankyou all.


----------



## lotusboy (May 3, 2009)

Can I ask what make model you're after? We wanted 5 or 6 seat belts which is why we went for the 630L. Also roughly where do you live? We bought from a dealer in Northampton ...


----------



## ethnatkev (May 14, 2009)

hello, 
we live in kent, but my parents live in peterborough, so anywhere in the south east, or east anglia would be fine for us to look at one.

we are after a 6 berth with 5 preferably 6 seatbelts in total, lounge area at rear, mid dinette and overcab bed, this is our favoured layout as have been looking for a few months and know what we like and need (we think!)

we would obviously love all the extras, ie, awning, extra leisure battery, alarm, possibly sog, etc

we want to keep this for a few years, hopefully, so would want something that will last.

models we like are,
carioca, cussona, escape, sundance, kontiki, (as long as they all have seatbelts)
but we are open to different models if anyone knows of any with this layout etc.

we would like models newer than 2005, if possible because of safety issues, ie seatbelts, airbags,etc

our budget is around £30.000, but could up this if we thought it was the right one, and the right deal.

so basically any dealers out there who fit this criteria, please leave your details on here :lol: 
thankyou and to the previous reply, please let me know if you can, thanks


----------



## lotusboy (May 3, 2009)

Just sent you a private message


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ethnatkev said:


> so basically any dealers out there who fit this criteria, please leave your details on here :lol:
> thankyou and to the previous reply, please let me know if you can, thanks


Hi you requested details so check the advertising banner top right of screen when it comes round 

Peter


----------



## ethnatkev (May 14, 2009)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi you requested details so check the advertising banner top right of screen when it comes round
> 
> Peter


thankyou for the link, but I have looked at and been to your motorhome showroom and you have nothing thats fits my criteria within my budget, if you do have something, by all means email me. thankyou


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

ethnatkev said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> ...


I think you must have missed this Peter !


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Ethnatkev

I sympathise with your plight.

We have been to the Stratford Show today and were looking at very similar vehicles to what you are after. We cannot believe how many top of the range, £50k luxury vehicles dont have a seatbelt for each birth.

There was only one vehicle that fitted our bill - a Dethleffs built Sunlight A70 rear lounge from Lowdhams (Nottingham dealer in think) for £30995. 
Brand new on a rwd twin wheel transit base with cab air con and cruise control etc and exclusive to them.

These are unregistered 2008 models and are apparently already discounted by £8k so no more off for cash. This I doubt but we thought they were the best value vans at the show by some distance. 

We would have ordered the van today but decided its just to much for us.

I will find out the salesmans card and send you details if your interested.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

twinky said:


> Ethnatkev
> 
> I sympathise with your plight.
> 
> ...


I would say that that is an absolute bargain and at that price it MUST be already heavily discounted - no doubt in my mind that they're telling the truth about it being £8k off.


----------

